# Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells........



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

...etc etc. *Blows kiss* I love you!!! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKH4VrTn5s0


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe.... Dooby is so cute getting into the Christmas spirit


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL, I had fun watching that...Dooby is a clever man!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is really cute!!  I agree with Rosie Dooby is a clever man 

P.S I also watched Dooby's Fan  He was going around on it aswell, and he was certainly enjoying it


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

sophiay said:


> That is really cute!!  I agree with Rosie Dooby is a clever man
> 
> P.S I also watched Dooby's Fan  He was going around on it aswell, and he was certainly enjoying it


I watched the fan one with my fiance, as well as the jingle bell one, and there is a saying "the **** is going to hit the fan". We started laughing and wondering if Dooby pooped what would happen..lol


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

*Watch out !!*



Babi said:


> I watched the fan one with my fiance, as well as the jingle bell one, and there is a saying "the **** is going to hit the fan". We started laughing and wondering if Dooby pooped what would happen..lol


Good question  What would happen if he poopedLOL! It would fly off, I just hope someone isn't standing close by because there may be something coming your way.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

That's me, I'm not really winking, the **** hit the fan and flew off!!!


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Plukie said:


> That's me, I'm not really winking, the **** hit the fan and flew off!!!


LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe! Baby went nut to try and get to the computer screen.I think she likes Dooby..For a while she's been thinking the perfect tiel is IN my computer and is always looking behind the screen and around it...lol. Dooby's a big boy with those heartwings! His songs are great!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute  What a smart boy getting into the Christmas spirit


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

He sure has the "jingle bells" part down.  Dooby is such a cutie!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

*He loves listening to other birds !*



Babyluv12 said:


> hehe! Baby went nut to try and get to the computer screen.


Same here Earl looked shocked and then jumped to the bottom of the cage and started running up & down and listening really carefully


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Keep playing it, we could have a tiel choir all whistling Jingle Bells on Christmas day!! LOL.


----------

